# Little Girl Struck By Foul Ball In Astros/Cubs Game On 5/29/19



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2019)

A linedrive foulball in to the third base side of the field struck a little girl yesterday. A couple years ago as a results of a similar event nets were required to be put up to protect the fans. Now the discussion has moved to putting up nets along the entire left and right sides to the foul poles. Because of the location randomness of foul balls I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Geezerette (May 30, 2019)

I think it's a good idea too. Even  A person even a parent, who was watching closely  could blink or be inattentive for just seconds; even if seated fairly far back.


----------



## oldman (May 30, 2019)

Little kids are easily distracted and I have seen many close calls to kids and older people. You have to be alert at the ballpark.

The one that broke my heart was in Texas when a dad leaned over the railing in the outfield in an attempt to grab a ball that Josh Hamilton had tossed up to the man’s small son and fell over the rail. His last words were, “Please check on my son.”


----------



## applecruncher (May 30, 2019)

There was an incident here in 2002 when a 13 yo girl was killed by a hockey puck.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Brittanie_Cecil

_Because of Cecil's death, the league implemented mandatory netting at both ends of the rink in every arena at the beginning of the next NHL season in 2002–03 to protect spectators from errant pucks._


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2019)

The batter was really upset when he realized the ball hit that child.    

"_The foul ball was hit by Cubs outfielder Albert Almora Jr. during the fourth inning, according to the Houston Chronicle.  Almora was visibly shaken and comforted by teammates after the  incident, and later appeared to cry after talking with a security guard  in the area where the child had been injured, the Chronicle reports."     http://time.com/5598113/foul-ball-hits-child/_


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2019)

If you go to a place like that  you  can't  expect  100%  protection  from  injury.


----------



## oldman (May 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> The batter was really upset when he realized the ball hit that child.
> 
> "_The foul ball was hit by Cubs outfielder Albert Almora Jr. during the fourth inning, according to the Houston Chronicle.  Almora was visibly shaken and comforted by teammates after the  incident, and later appeared to cry after talking with a security guard  in the area where the child had been injured, the Chronicle reports."     http://time.com/5598113/foul-ball-hits-child/_




Same with Josh Hamilton. He felt responsible for the dad’s death since he was the player that tossed the ball in the air. His teammates had to console him. I would have been the same way and maybe worse.


----------



## win231 (May 30, 2019)

Falcon said:


> If you go to a place like that  you  can't  expect  100%  protection  from  injury.



I disagree.  They should be aware of the danger & have equipment that prevents it - like they do at hockey games & auto races.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 30, 2019)

I'm surprised it hasn't happened more through out the years. I've even gotten nervous at local events.  But the little girl survived. It still doesn't take away the fact it was a horrific incident. Some are screaming for nets and others say that would take away from the game/viewing.

Best wishes to the girl and family.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> The batter was really upset when he realized the ball hit that child.
> 
> "_The foul ball was hit by Cubs outfielder Albert Almora Jr. during the fourth inning, according to the Houston Chronicle.  Almora was visibly shaken and comforted by teammates after the  incident, and later appeared to cry after talking with a security guard  in the area where the child had been injured, the Chronicle reports."     http://time.com/5598113/foul-ball-hits-child/_


Look at the catcher's reaction as well. Everyone knew instantly it was bad.


----------



## Trade (May 31, 2019)

When I was in the 8th grade we were playing softball in Phys Ed class and I hit one over the center fielders head for a home run. I was so excited about it that I slung back right into the catcher's face and broke off one of his front teeth. I can still remember what it looked like. He had about 1/2 of one of his front teeth left and it was broken off at about a 45 degree angle. Of course back in those days we didn't have any equipment for the catcher. No mask, no chest pad no shin guards, no nothing, just your glove. I didn't even realize what I had done until I rounded third and saw everybody gathered around the catcher at home plate. I'd forgotten all about that.

I was pretty bummed out about it. I had been kind of casual friends with the catcher although all I can remember now is that his last name was Risher. After that we never spoke again. I was too embarrassed, and the rest of the kids in my class pretty much ostracized me for the rest of the year. I remember being terrified that my mother would get sued over it because we were poor. But that never happened. Risher got his tooth fixed. I don't know what they did. Cap it, or an implant or whatever and I'm pretty sure the school's insurance paid for it.


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't happened more through out the years. I've even gotten nervous at local events.  But the little girl survived. It still doesn't take away the fact it was a horrific incident. Some are screaming for nets and others say that would take away from the game/viewing.
> 
> Best wishes to the girl and family.



A net is the cheap way out & probably not as effective for safety or viewing as pyrex or other glass that won't shatter.  There is NO reason for this to happen today (except being cheap).  They probably figure it's cheaper to settle lawsuits than making it safe for fans.  Much like Ford did with their exploding gas tanks in the Pinto.  Cheaper to pay out for burn victims than move the gas tank.


----------



## oldman (Jun 2, 2019)

Here is a video clip of the father of the young boy standing on his right watching his dad go over the railing while attempting to catch a ball thrown to the fan by Josh Hamilton: *(CAUTION---GRAPHIC IN NATURE)

*<font size="3"><strong>


----------

